# Help identifying BBS wheels



## mdaniels (Oct 10, 2001)

I found these at a local Goodwill of all places and I've come up short in my online searches to identify them. I'll probably take them to a local wheel shop and see if they're straight then maybe resell them if they're OK, figure they'll be good as spares or to have refinished. Otherwise they'll make good garage decorations. 

They may not even be Audi/VW wheels, but figured this might be a good place to start asking.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Google Corrado vr6 bbs...


----------



## GTIDamien_407 (Nov 23, 2008)

87vr6 said:


> Google Corrado vr6 bbs...


don't think rz's are 16x8..


----------



## Cpirrello (Oct 24, 2011)

those might be rs-ii


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

They are BBS RZ466 16x8 et50 5x120.75


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

GTIDamien_407 said:


> don't think rz's are 16x8..


Yea, I was way off... For whatever reason I failed to see the picture with the sizes in it


----------



## mdaniels (Oct 10, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> They are BBS RZ466 16x8 et50 5x120.75


Awesome. Thanks. 

BTW, I used to do some freelance for your company way back when it was still VW Sport & 1552 Design - I helped create your original website. Wow, that was a long time ago....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

mdaniels said:


> Awesome. Thanks.
> 
> BTW, I used to do some freelance for your company way back when it was still VW Sport & 1552 Design - I helped create your original website. Wow, that was a long time ago....


Matt Daniels. Holy crap 

Just spoke to Adrian earlier as well


----------



## aucjo01 (Nov 14, 2016)

*BBS RZ 466 wheels 16x8*

MDanial:
Do you still have the two BBS RZ wheels 16x8 466 ET50?
What city/state are you located?
I am in Reston VA near DC.
Do have an interest in buying them.


----------



## aucjo01 (Nov 14, 2016)

*RZ wheels 16x8 466*

I am intenrested in buying them.


----------

